# Passat b2 '87 1.6td



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

4years later and im almost done with the big work. 95% of work has been done by me, a long and fun learning experience. Mostly small details and upgrades left. Waiting on 16inch rims front 7.5j et35 and rear 9j et15, and the roof box needs a darker paintjob. Im not a picture type person and being a student in a different city this is all photos i can share for now. If someone wants more pics i'll take more of them once i get home.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Looks fantastic!

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

I found a video 4 years ago. It was an old run down dog that has been serviced only to keep driving. At this time according to my family it has over 2 million kilometers on clock.


----------

